# Pouch modules - another method.



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't want to hijack any of the other threads so I made this new one.

I purchased a bunch of 20 Ah pouch cells with modules made bij Eig Battery:
http://www.eigbattery.com/eng/product/module.htm

They have an interesting connection method witch looks good to me.
all pictures

Some pictures:


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

And more...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Pretty cool design, not sure about pumping thousands of amps through those top connections, how thick is the copper?

What are the cell specs?


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

Are those brass bus bars???


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Pretty cool design, not sure about pumping thousands of amps through those top connections, how thick is the copper?


about 3mm thick. I don't think they're designed for racing purposes 
It might be done in a way it can handle high amps, and make a nice alternative to all those systems with 'topside' bus bars, less hight and weight, when arranging like most packs (+ an - close to each other) and not using 'forks' but just flat plates with holes. no chance for points with higher resistance 'breaking the chain', etc.


> What are the cell specs?


http://planning.coventry.gov.uk/portal/servlets/AttachmentShowServlet?ImageName=894135



powerhouse said:


> Are those brass bus bars???


Uh yes or copper, not sure how to find out.
crucial here I think are the copper endings welded to the pouch tab's, giving lot's of contact area and no corrosion problems.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Looks awesome. It says 20Ah, but looks to be 8S3P, so the individual cells are actually 6.6 AH?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Looks awesome. It says 20Ah, but looks to be 8S3P, so the individual cells are actually 6.6 AH?


Nope, 20 Ah cells.

Unfortunately I only have 2 'packs' 8s3p, rest of the cells are single ones.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice! It has DIY potential. I've been considering something similar, but the distance between cells seemed to small. Now that I've seen it done, I'm reconsidering the possibilities.

Note, each of the fingers only has to handle the current of the cell it's attached to, not the total pack amperage. Initially I thought the necks on the fingers were built in fusing, but the center one is different.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

boekel said:


> Nope, 20 Ah cells.
> 
> Unfortunately I only have 2 'packs' 8s3p, rest of the cells are single ones.


ok, cool. So it's a 60 ah pack? 5 of those and I'd be set.

How much were they?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> ok, cool. So it's a 60 ah pack? 5 of those and I'd be set.


 Yeah unfortunately I only have 120 cells, and 30 empty shells. I needed 150 for a test project in my boat.
So now I think I'll use the two 60Ah pack's for a small fast boat, and maybe sell the rest of the cells. (probably difficult to get hold of 30 more of these cells)


> How much were they?


I payed 1700 euro's for the lot, it was an auction, a bit of a gamble for me because I only had 1 picture and no description...

First cell tested at 18,28 Ah, 119 cell's to go 
Don't know internal resistance yet, have to make an extra connection for that.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

boekel said:


> http://planning.coventry.gov.uk/portal/servlets/AttachmentShowServlet?ImageName=894135


I just realized these cells have a higher energy density than 'the' A123 cells, physical dimensions are smaller, and voltage is higher (average discharge voltage about 3,7v, A123 about 3,25v) giving about 15% more watt-hours.

Pulse-discharge rate is 'only' 200A for 10 seconds, so I guess that might be the reason for choosing the A123 cells?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

It seems this connection method is used more often (or it's the same brand of batteries)
http://www.chargedevs.com/content/news-wire/post/mercedes-benz-sls-amg-e-cell-bares-all


----------



## GreenGyver (May 4, 2015)

We had a bunch of those cells donated to our team. We have 6 full modules (10s3p), without BMS and another 70 individual cells that we don't need. All with shells. All brand new. We're selling 2 full modules and the 70 individual cells. We are selling them for $25/cell or $3000 for the 2 modules and 70 cells.

We have run 2-3 charge/discharge cycles on almost all of them now and can provide electronic copies of their discharge curves. All of them providing 98-100% capacity.

I'm interested in buying BMS's for these if you're in the market to sell them. We need 2 module boards.

If anyone would like the manufacturer data sheets for these cells, pm me.


----------



## Marcusvanemmerik (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re:EIG Pouch modules - another method.*

Hello, Does any one have the software to read and configure the EIG cell's BMS?
Thanks for any reply,
Marcus


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah an AGV battery pack, out of a ford connect. Used to work with them quite a bit at my previous job.

Custom bms, and software from EIG. So no chance. But I can tell u the salves most likely use canbus.


----------



## GreenGyver (May 4, 2015)

I have all the specs from the manufacturer for these cells (attached), as well as some test data from a performance analysis. I am selling a bunch of these cells and a couple modules to raise money for other components our student group needs to buy for its quarter-scale hybrid race car project. We are keeping 4 of the 8 EIG modules we have. We do plan to use some of them. Each cell being sold has been tested for capacity and basic SOH. A discharge curve can be provided for each cell. More comprehensive data can be provided if you are interested in a module. We do have the 3 to 3 bus bars available as well, they aren't in the configuration we need them to be.

We are also selling:
(200) 8Ah 3.7V LiPo Tenergy cells for sale. Haven't had time to analyze them all yet, but have done about 30 and only had to take one out of the bunch thus far.

(16) A123 Systems Lion Modules [Haven't started testing on them yet, just got yesterday]. Some are 13s3p and some are 10s3p.

(3) A123 Systems BCMs

(1) Remy HVH250-115 with case

(1) Extra HVH250 case









View attachment 3P10S MODULE DESIGN SPECIFICATION_20120704.pdf


View attachment EIG_C020-Data_RevC.pdf


View attachment EIG_NCM-C020_Data-sheet.pdf


View attachment EiGData.txt


View attachment Tenergy Cells.pdf


View attachment REM-71-HVH250_115_DataSht_12LoRez.pdf


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Post this in the for sale section. Along with prices and location


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

How much for the Remy HVH250-115 with case? PM me.

tnx

A


----------



## Zimnismoboy34 (Sep 27, 2016)

nice deal, those Bms boards look very very familiar hmmmmm.......


----------

